# Assignment '08- Flags - Due Whenever



## inTempus (Dec 28, 2008)

This may well be the last assignment of '08.

Let's see some creative flag pictures.  I've been driving around looking for flags to take pictures of.  We don't have many in public places in my small town so I look forward to finding some good pics in Chicago next week.  Meanwhile, here's my submissions.


----------



## inTempus (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Dutchboy (Dec 29, 2008)

Took this photo of the giant flag on Mexico City's main square. Used a film camera so I scanned the print.

They looove their giant flags down there!


----------



## inTempus (Dec 29, 2008)

I  was trying to get a shot of the flag with the sun shining through but I couldn't pull it off... the flag was moving too quickly and I get getting white-out pics because the sun was shining directly in my lens...


----------



## JoeDif (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## inTempus (Dec 29, 2008)

Flags at half mast always give me chills... I also get them when I see aircraft flying in the missing man formation.


----------



## Big Bully (Dec 30, 2008)

What is the missing man formation? 
Great shots everyone. Now I am going to have to look for some flags to photograph.


----------



## LINYBIMMER (Dec 31, 2008)

A flag is a flag is a flag, right?


----------



## PictureofAphoto (Jan 1, 2009)

ya.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 1, 2009)

Big Bully said:


> What is the missing man formation?
> Great shots everyone. Now I am going to have to look for some flags to photograph.


It's a formation used in ceremonies.  It's when planes fly with one aircraft missing from the formation.  It signifies the loss of a fellow airman/soldier.


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh wow.. Talk about giving you chills!


----------



## UtahsRebel (Jan 3, 2009)

My two favorite sailors in front of the flag at The Museum of Science & Industry.


----------



## Jantarek (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## bstarz (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm new to this stuff, just bought my first nice camera in July '08, D300, and I love it!! This seems like a great site. When I can figure out how to add my pics I'll Start sending some.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## inTempus (Jan 6, 2009)

From my walk around Chicago over lunch yesterday.


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 6, 2009)

Tharmsen, great shot! I love the composition!


----------



## inTempus (Jan 6, 2009)

Big Bully said:


> Tharmsen, great shot! I love the composition!


Thanks!


----------



## Eldrich (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## inTempus (Jan 7, 2009)

That's a great shot Eldrich.  I like it a lot.


----------



## Eldrich (Jan 7, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> That's a great shot Eldrich.  I like it a lot.



Thanks Tharmsen! I ran out to this flag pole when I had no jacket  (I was waiting for a museum to open and I left my coat in the car) and it was really windy and cold because I envisioned this shot, I'm glad it paid off


----------



## nickisonfire (Jan 7, 2009)

the original was boring so i decided to try out some selective coloring


----------



## Eldrich (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice nickisonfire, i like it!  For some reason the selective coloring makes it easier to automatically pick out what country each flag is.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 8, 2009)

Very cool!  I'm a sucker for selective coloring.  That's a great shot.


----------



## DexGtr (Jan 8, 2009)

here's mine..


----------



## impressme (Jan 8, 2009)

nickisonfire said:


> the original was boring so i decided to try out some selective coloring



This might be the first selective coloring photo that I like! Great Job!


----------



## hossmaster (Jan 8, 2009)

art car parade, one of the only one's supporting America


----------



## opie (Jan 8, 2009)

Took this at Fort Barrancas in Pensacola, Fl


----------



## Frozen (Jan 9, 2009)

Flying the Flag over the Geologist Cabin in Death Valley National Park.


----------



## Keith Baran (Jan 10, 2009)

I took this July 4 2008, Even though it was taken several months ago I posted it because, it's all about the flag. It looked so cool to me that day.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 10, 2009)

Keith Baran said:


> I took this July 4 2008, Even though it was taken several months ago I posted it because, it's all about the flag. It looked so cool to me that day.


Keith,

You can't post pictures to the board directly from your computer.  You have to use a image hosting service like Photobucket or Flickr.  Here's a thread that will help you get it all figured out, it's really quite easy.

Guide to posting pics


----------



## Keith Baran (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanx, Lets try this again


----------



## Keith Baran (Jan 10, 2009)

And a second


----------



## nickisonfire (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks for the comments on my picture guys!


----------



## McQueen278 (Jan 12, 2009)

I originally posted this in the "Set In Stone" challenge, but I think it fits this one a lot better.


----------



## Mr.SuperHero (Jan 17, 2009)

There was 4,085 flags for all of the American soldiers that have passed in Iraq.


----------



## damian5000 (Jan 20, 2009)

was feeling beyond crazy and needed to take my mind off of things for a while, so took up this assignment... 

a couple of these are just horrible (the first 2 being the worst i think), my canon a570 isn't exactly made for low light situations, but some sort of editing may have helped them along a little bit...am in an internet cafe right now...


----------



## damian5000 (Jan 24, 2009)

reshot these in daylight the following morning


----------



## EW1066 (Feb 6, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> It's a formation used in ceremonies. It's when planes fly with one aircraft missing from the formation. It signifies the loss of a fellow airman/soldier.


 This is a simple "finger tip" formation. It is the beginning of the Missing Man "manuver", where the lead aircraft breaks high and climbs out of the formation (signifying the death and acent of a fallen commrad) while the rest of the formation continues on, leaving the gap. Seeing the manuver performed is very moving when you know the meaning of it.

Vince


----------



## JayMorr (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## illanikz (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Enem178 (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's one I took at MSG a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Big Bully (Mar 6, 2009)

Seefutlung, wow.. That is amazing and breath taking all at the same time! 

I need to get my pictures off of my phone and post them.


----------



## irish23 (Mar 6, 2009)

JayMorr said:


>



Now thats what i call a true American with the flag in your tool box!!:thumbup:


----------



## Daki_One (Mar 27, 2009)

during my trip in 2008


----------

